# ACCA or ICAI? In 3rd yr in college doing an ordinary degree in accountancy



## Dellboy2007 (21 Apr 2008)

I'm currently in 3rd in college doing an ordinary degree in accountancy and (hopefully) going on to do the honours degree next year.

My question is, what in your opinion is the best road to go down? I've done research on both of them and really don't know what would be best for me. There doesn't seem to be any _major_ difference between the two. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ihatemyjob (22 Apr 2008)

the main difference is if u sign up for ICAI you sign into a 3.5 year contract (rumour has it this could be changing to 4 years) and you are caught in the same place for all this time.  ACCA means u can move around and switch jobs but you also ge4t much less study leave.  Study leave for the final exams in ICAI is 7 weeks and if u are in a big four with all your overtime u can extend this to about 12 - 14 weeks (they are trying to cut down on study leave taken at the moment).

So it really depends on if u want to be able to move employers during ur time then do ACCA - or if u want more time off for exams ICAI.

The ICAI used to be seen as a better qualification but i dont know if that is entirely true anymore.

And word to the wise if u get into a big 4 expect 70 - 80 hour weeks or more for a large portion of the year!!! hence my name - i hate my job!!!!


----------



## Dellboy2007 (22 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the inside info _ihatemyjob! _

I heard that the ICAI was a better qualification but that, as you pointed out, has  changed now. Would I be correct in saying that the ACCA is more recognised globally? Say I wanted to go to London for a few years working, would ACCA be better? 

The study leave time with ICAI seems good, any ideas what it is with ACCA? I heard you have limited chances of repeating ICAI exams if you fail, is this true?

The contract issue seems to lead me more to ACCA. I'm sure it's not that bad but I wouldn't like to think I was trapped in a workplace that I hated. I wonder why ICAI are thinking of increasing it to four years......... 4 years in college then another bloody 4 years before qualified, should have became a doctor for the length of time it's taking!

70-80 HOUR WEEKS!!!  I feel sorry for you. Would i be rude in asking what kind of salary you are on? 

Thanks again


----------



## ihatemyjob (22 Apr 2008)

aca qualification will be recgonised anywhere i wouldnt think that it is a disadvantage anymore - its actually higher recg in australia as far as i am aware.  

as far as study leave for the ACCA exams i think it totally depends on the firm/co you are working with - i know some people that got a month off others that only got a day off - so make sure and ask questions first.

as regards the money i m not in dublin so i m on mid 30's but my level in dublin is on 45k - i have my finals done and just have 6 months left to do in contract as i did a masters so contract was only 3 years long.  The pay when u start isnt great mid 20's i think but it takes massive jump with each exams and the 2.5k bonus for passing ur finals is great!!! for the last 6 months of ur contract in dublin u d be on 50k in a big 4 no doubt!! 

good luck with the decisions!!!


----------



## Dellboy2007 (28 Apr 2008)

Hi again. I came across this thread on this topic and it's kind of thrown me. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055094195&highlight=ACCA 

Anyone any opinion on this?


----------



## flattea2 (29 Apr 2008)

Much of a muchness. The thread you link to looked lke some kind of troll war!

I know a ACCA qualified 2 years in my workplace on 70k, and a 3 year qualified ACA on 51k. (plenty of examples vice versa I'm sure)

Or you could look at CIMA and become a chartered management accountant or CPA's who are certified public accountants. I would not go outside those 4 bodies though.

They are all pretty much interchangeable on the jobs market, go to irishjobs.ie and you will see that.

A debate on which is 'better' is ultimately fruitless but keep researching, look at all the individual sites as well to get a feel. And make sure to check any exemptions you may earn first (can do on their sites)


----------



## Dellboy2007 (30 Apr 2008)

Yes that's a good point. I suppose it is just a matter of seeing which suits you best. I have checked out the others that you mentioned but I think i've narrowed it down to the two mentioned.

That thread has some strong views being expressed. I must admit though it did make for interesting reading. Anyway thanks for the help, I'll check out irishjobs.ie.


----------

